# 10 Kleine Kifferlein



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

.



.


*Netzfundstücke


10 kleine Kifferlein, 
die rauchten einen Joint. 
Einen hat es umgehaun, 
jetzt sind sie noch zu neunt. 

9 kleine Kifferlein, 
die gaben mal nicht Acht. 
Einen hat der Zug erwischt, 
da waren´s nur noch acht. 

8 kleine Kifferlein, 
die kifften übertrieben. 
Einer kriegt nen Schlaganfall 
jetzt gibt es nur noch sieben. 

7 kleine Kifferlein, 
die trafen Bohlens ex. 
Verona beugte sich nach vorn, 
da waren´s nur noch sechs. 

6 kleine Kifferlein, 
die wurden mal geimpft. 
Einer nahm nen Schuss zuviel, 
jetzt sind sie noch zu fünft. 

5 kleine Kifferlein, 
die trafen einen Stier. 
Einer war rot angezogn, 
da waren´s nur noch vier. 

4 kleine Kifferlein, 
die fuhren zur Türkei. 
Einer traf nen Mafiaboss, 
jetzt sind sie nur noch drei. 

3 kleine Kifferlein, 
die gingen mal aufs Klo. 
Einer wurde runtergspült, 
jetzt gibt es nur noch zwo. 

2 kleine Kifferlein, 
die trafen mal die Queen. 
Einer kriegt den Ritterschlag, 
das andre wurde clean. 

Das letzte kleine Kifferlein, 
nennt sich heut Bin Laden. 
Er kifft bis ihn George Bush entdeckt, 
dann geht´s ihm an den Kragen. 



Viel Spaß.*​


----------

